# Best Guide on the Gorge??



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am brining some clients into Utah first couple of weeks in Aug. They are from Texas and I want to take them to catch some big fish! Is early Aug a time that we can catch some lakers on Flaming Gorge? Who is the best guide to hire to get it done??

Any other good opinions on where to take them fishing?

THANKS!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Late August is tough. But I'd call Ashley Bonser.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Kyle Edwards - Conquest Expeditions.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You could probably do some killer Kokanee fishing up there at that time of year. But those aren't the "big" fish you're after.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

+1

For Kyle Edwards.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If the Kokanee is good that time of year that would be fine too.....just a fun trip is all I am after....


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Honestly, I've had my best kokanee weeks of the year during the first and second weeks of August. We're talking 108 fish days.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> I am brining some clients into Utah first couple of weeks in Aug. They are from Texas and I want to take them to catch some big fish! Is early Aug a time that we can catch some lakers on Flaming Gorge? Who is the best guide to hire to get it done??
> 
> Any other good opinions on where to take them fishing?
> 
> THANKS!


 Ashley Bonser, and Kyle Edwards may be booked 
they are both great I have never fished with them I have talked to them a lot and they have told me a lot.
Ashley Jigs for lakers. And this time of year I see Kyle after the kokes.
both of them will go after the Kokes if lake trout fishing is slow.

Clark Sabey is new to guideing and he trolls with big pop gear. you may be able to book him
https://www.facebook.com/clark.sabey


----------



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

Clark Sabey is awesome. He knows what he is doing and isn't afraid to fish all day. We fished from 7-4 and caught 6 Lakers in April.
His website and all of his info is here: fishingatflaminggorge.com


----------

